# Norah Jones



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I love her voice and piano playing.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Feels like Home and Pick Me Up Off the Floor are my absolute favourites .


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

She cultivated one of the most comfortable, luxurious aesthetics ever with her piano playing and seductive, smoky, quasi-jazz vocal tones and styles. That said, I haven't been too convinced by her attempts at pop or, perhaps more accurately, adult contemporary music; and artistically I think she's, at best, just tread water since her early albums. Still, she's one of those artists I can enjoy in the same way I enjoy relaxing in a hot tub. Not the most intellectually engaging experience, but it has its pleasures.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Eva Yojimbo said:


> She cultivated one of the most comfortable, luxurious aesthetics ever with her piano playing and seductive, smoky, quasi-jazz vocal tones and styles. That said, I haven't been too convinced by her attempts at pop or, perhaps more accurately, adult contemporary music; and artistically I think she's, at best, just tread water since her early albums. Still, she's one of those artists I can enjoy in the same way I enjoy relaxing in a hot tub. Not the most intellectually engaging experience, but it has its pleasures.


Agreed. She's very relaxing, but not very original.


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

Ravi Shankar's daughter.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Agreed. She's very relaxing, but not very original.



IN that case, who is? She has a nice voice and I like to listen to her


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Day Is Done with Charlie Hunter Quartet is very good.


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

Jay said:


> Ravi Shankar's daughter.


To people who don't know who he is, I tell them if you hear sitar on a Beatles album, that's him.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

progmatist said:


> To people who don't know who he is, I tell them if you hear sitar on a Beatles album, that's him.



Actually think that's George H. Ravi taught him how to play.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

She is musically pretty boring, especially her first 2 albums. These albums are like one long and bland lullaby stretched over 45 minutes. I remember her 3rd album being better and musically more interesting, but of course, she wasn't famous so much anymore.
I prefer much more Katie Melua while she was working with Mike Batt on her first 3 albums.


----------

